# WAEC Releases May/June 2014 Examination Results



## LequteMan (Aug 11, 2014)

The West Africa Examination Council, WAEC has released its May/June 2014 West African Senior School Certificate Examination (WASSCE) results, with students failing Mathematics and English Language "massively".

Head of National Office Mr. Charles Eguridu who announced the results on Monday, at WAEC office, Yaba, said a "total of 529,425 candidates, representing 31.28%, obtained credits in five (5) subjects and above, including English Language and Mathematics.”

He noted that when compared to the 2012 and 2013 May/June WASSCE diets, there was marginal decline in the performance of candidates as 38: 81 per cent was recorded in 2012 and 36.57 per cent in 2013.

Eguridu who disclosed that the results of 145,795 candidates, representing 8.61%, are being withheld in connection with various types of examination malpractice said, “The cases are being investigated and the reports of the investigations will be presented in November to the Nigeria Examinations Committee (NEC).”


----------



## Ebole (Feb 18, 2022)

How do i check my results without my exam rigerstration number cause i lost most of my exams rigerstration details


----------

